# VIDEO: Dambusters veteran says 'Lord of the Rings' director plans movie about famous



## Royzee617 (Nov 4, 2007)

VIDEO: Dambusters veteran says 'Lord of the Rings' director plans movie about famous mission
By Rob Coppinger

The film director of the Lord of the Rings trilogy, Peter Jackson, has interviewed four 'Dambuster' mission veterans about remaking the 1955 movie, called The Dam busters, about the RAF raids in 1943 that used the 'bouncing' bomb on German dams.
read and weep

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXXbfEVoO7c_ LONGER?
IMO
I get really fed up with how Hollowood keeps doing remakes that don't need doing.

What about doing a new film about the broader activities of Bomber Command and give those unsung heroes some credit?


----------



## Rusker (Nov 4, 2007)

Interesting


----------



## eddie_brunette (Nov 5, 2007)

Royzee617 said:


> VIDEO: Dambusters veteran says 'Lord of the Rings' director plans movie about famous mission
> By Rob Coppinger
> 
> The film director of the Lord of the Rings trilogy, Peter Jackson, has interviewed four 'Dambuster' mission veterans about remaking the 1955 movie, called The Dam busters, about the RAF raids in 1943 that used the 'bouncing' bomb on German dams.
> ...





Agreed, we have the technology to make awsome movies, but stop the remakes. 

I would love to see a movie(all aviation 8) ) about:
AVG
Black Sheep( I'm not sure if "Flying Misfits" was based on them)
The "Blue Nose Bastards"
Luftwaffe vs VVS(Anybody saw 'Enemy at the Gates"? nice alternative to the usual)


----------



## plan_D (Nov 5, 2007)

I disagree; remakes are a good way of making a great movie open to modern audiences and possibly re-ignite some interest in the younger generations.


----------



## eddie_brunette (Nov 5, 2007)

plan_D said:


> I disagree; remakes are a good way of making a great movie open to modern audiences and possibly re-ignite some interest in the younger generations.



 ok havent thought of it that way  

tora, tora, tora can be very good remake actually


----------



## ppopsie (Nov 5, 2007)

...this is my own remake. I am 50:50 to the film remaking.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 5, 2007)

It's even more daft given that they re-ran the original DB film around the UK a while back.

I recall David Puttnam saying he wanted to do a movie on Bomber Command but could not raise the funds so had to take the easier route and do MB. OK film but when they could have done so much more it makes me feel like crying.

Personally while I am interested in the DB raid and respect their bravery it annoys me. Too much of history on TV and in the movies is affected by the media treatment of the subject way back when. The propaganda was OK at the time but it tends to persist till it becomes the truth.

How about the Amiens prison raid?

JFC please don't do Pearl Harbor again. Don't think they have done the Doolittle Raid properly tho (if they must).


----------



## ppopsie (Nov 6, 2007)

I see there are many facts since found or opened to public after the first Dambuster movie released and am worrying about possibility of "too many things on a basket" to happen, including; see below. 

A dud was recovered by the Germans next morning and investigated in detail. Without the report including the dimentions and the color, I could't make one. In case of the particular bomb, it was reported it was in dull red or oxide primer. Appearently some of the bombs were not fully painted as commonly believed.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 6, 2007)

Dunno about that - I think there's a bouncing bomb in the IWM Duxford. The 'dud' may be the one on the actual reconstructed dam. 

OK I agree there's more come out about the raids but since when has Hollowood been bothered about including 'facts'?

Heard once that Spielberg liked the movie - ripped it off for Star Wars. The ultimate homage!

Besides there was that Chanel 4 series where they re-enacted the raid with modern flightcrew. That would include up to date info as per the post 30 year rule I reckon.

I still side with going for something else. It and others like it have been raked over enough. Cynically it's all about cash. They always go for the easier option to make money. Pathetic. But then it's not my money!


----------



## sunny91 (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks i will take a look,

Sunny


----------



## Airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

Can't wait for this movie to be released. I have the old black and white movie in my collection and love it, but imagine what they will do with modern computer graphics and colour.

It is interesting to note the controvesy about Guy Gibson's dog ******.
There is a political correctness battle going on about re naming the dog to something more suitable for these mad times.
When the Americans bought out their own black and white version they actually named the dog Trigger.

Knowing the Kiwis, I think and hope that the dog will still be ****** and everyone will be given the two fingered salute.

Edit. I am saddened to see the name starred out here too.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 9, 2007)

It should remain; that was the dog's name. But in Britian they banned 'Churchill' from smoking in a play.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 9, 2007)

Who'd have thought it would come to this... I wonder what they did about it for the revamped version they recently put around the UK.

I doubt GG was a racist. But even then it was insensitive. I wonder if he ever came across the 'Red Tails' Mustang unit...? Hope not.

I am an equal opportunities man - everyone whatever their creed, colour etc should have the right to die for his/her country and get respect for it.


----------

